# What you use to clean inside of the watch crystal?



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Try blowing it out with canned computer air (I'm assuming you have the watch case apart) and then clean it carefully with the special cloth made for cleaning eye glass lenses. Then you if there are still specs of dust rub your small cosmetics brush on your beard to build up a bit of static electricity, and use this to catch them. A fine non-synthetic haired artists brush will also work.


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

To clean the crystal first determine what type it is. Coated or uncoated?

If the crystal is out of the case. you can clean it with warm water and a miniscule drop of a gentle soap. and gently scrub and wash the crystal with a very soft brush inside and out. Drying is tricky as you want to daub up the water blots not touching the crystal an dry in a warm dryer. Air drying will usually leave water spots and coated glass is worse. 

If the crystal is just dusty a can of clean air can work to blow the dust out of the crevices. DO NOT SHAKE THE CAN! this will mix the propellant in with the air and you will ge a horrific mess. 
There is also a dial brush available that can work well with static electricity. I would rub it gently over some plastic like a CD case to get it charged. The brush should be cleaned once again with soap and water and dried thorougly. Any body oils will cause problems. 

Last and the usual case is using a cloth made for cleaning glasses. You can "scrub" the crystal with the cloth and you will feel it getting cleaner kind of like "squeaky" clean. Once again clean and dry the cloth thoroughly before using. 

Do not use too much pressure on acrylic and vary your scrubbing or washing pattern to avoid scratches and scrub marks. Plastics are probably the most susceptible to scratching, coated glass must also be treated with care as aggressive cleaning or rubbing with a cloth can wear down the coating. 

Be gentle with any process until you are satisfied with the process and results. Avoid chemical cleaners if possible. 

All the best, Henry


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

Rodico.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Outta Time said:


> Rodico.


I tried using rodico and it seemed to leave some residue on the inside of the crystal.


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

The Rodico must be scrupulously clean, and I keep a piece separate for crystal insides. The new stuff is no good. (grey) I also use a real shammy, or microfibre cloths, and lens cleaner mist, depending on the crystal, but it is a painstaking job to remove all dust and lint and marks from AR coated Sapphire, for example. The dial must also be perfect, so it can be a time consuming task at the end of a service. A blower is also very useful, as is a tiny vacuum hose. The secret is to have a dust filter in the shop, but even so, microscopic particles are everywhere. They're EVERYWHERE, I tell Ya!!
Lol. Happy dusting..


----------

